# Recycling Unmarked Plastic



## debodun (Apr 20, 2021)

I bought a plastic container of dates. When I finished the fruit, I looked for a recycling emblem that is usually embossed somewhere on the container. I didn't see any on this one. Should I put in the recycling bin or just trash it?


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 20, 2021)

Its plastic so toss it in the recycle bin.


----------



## Ceege (Apr 20, 2021)

This is one of those '_catch 22_'   questions. I would say that either is alright.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 20, 2021)

Ceege said:


> This is one of those '_catch 22_'   questions. I would say that either is alright.


Yes but if its clearly plastic its better to not add more plastic into landfills.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 20, 2021)

If its plastic, it probably doesn't need an "emblem" to qualify as recyclable.


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2021)

Maybe if the container came form a  country where they don't have that system.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 20, 2021)

I would say "no". There are 8 classes of plastic and only a few are recycled.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 20, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I would say "no". There are 8 classes of plastic and only a few are recycled.


You are correct. Wife and I have been involved in recycling since the early 80's and belong to a large environmental group in our county. Most plastic is not recyclable and in fact, gets tossed and put into landfills because people mistakingly think all plastic can be recycled. The problem is that only a few areas have a facility that can separate the plastics. Since the non recyclables taint the batch, it all goes in the landfill.  There was a recent article in the Chicago Tribune speaking to this issue (Chicago has one of the lowest recycle rates in the country). 
  Wife and I volunteer at a styrofoam center every week and we have to manually separate the styrofoam from all the other 'foams' that people throw in there. It's the usual stuff --- people are lazy and/or refuse to educate themselves and just feel good about themselves when they simply separate all plastics.


----------



## Jules (Apr 20, 2021)

Deb, it depends on what they accept in your region.  There must be some guidelines, search online.  

If they decline or reject your recycling pickup, you won’t have accomplished anything.  If in doubt, like with this unmarked container, it’s probably better to err on the side of caution and trash it.  It really bothers me to say that.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)

My husband takes care of the recycling; he's a pro at it.  lol  Or so he thinks.


----------



## Jules (Apr 20, 2021)

Is the brand Parnoosh?  I had to look really hard to see the number.  It’s a 5.  That’s ok here. 

Interestingly, there’s no source of where they came from.  Obviously not Canada.  LOL.


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2021)

Jules said:


> Is the brand Parnoosh?



No


----------

